

The Web Developer's SEO Cheat Sheet 2.0 - Ecio78
http://moz.com/blog/the-web-developers-seo-cheat-sheet-2013-edition

======
liranz
It's a funny thing [http://schema.org/](http://schema.org/) syntax is not
there anywhere. I think sites based on dynamic UGC content (especially media
oriented) should seriously consider adding semantic markups.

Since adding them our Google webmaster's tool is much "happier".

~~~
opendomain
Wow! It is great to see Schema.Org mentioned on hacker news! I gave this
domain to Google as part of my open source project
[http://www.OpenDomain.Org](http://www.OpenDomain.Org) \- they still have not
given me accrediation, but it nice to see it is being used to support Open
Source

------
mcgwiz
Pretty good stuff, but the second suggestion about mobile development should,
at the least, be given a big asterisk if not removed entirely.

When differentiating content based on user-agent and including the "Vary:
user-agent" header in responses, you are effectively __disabling HTTP caching.
__Because of the huge number of user agent strings, neither the server 's
output cache nor any CDN/intermediary cache will be effective at reducing
request processing load. This is a very poor trade-off, and typically
unacceptable.

If you must serve dynamic content based on user agent, the third option on the
cheat sheet is probably better: use rel=canonical with separate URLs per
device class. On each request, the server would still sniff the device class
from the user agent string, but if the sniffed class does not match the one
designated by the URL, the server 302-redirects (temporarily) to the device-
specific URL (else, it serves the appropriate HTML). This requires a little
more programming effort, but is usually worth having both caching and SEO.

(I dislike URLs that essentially represent the same content to vary in domain
or path, so I distinguish them with a simple "?lite" query parameter. It's
also very nice to have the server take into account an override cookie when
sniffing the device class, which the user can set through UI in the site
header/footer.)

------
rchiba
I've found from personal experience that having a bot-friendly page is just
the first step in many that can deliver SEO results. For those interested,
I've written a quick primer on executing a long term SEO strategy on Quora:
[http://www.quora.com/Marketing/What-are-some-of-the-most-
ing...](http://www.quora.com/Marketing/What-are-some-of-the-most-ingenious-
ways-to-increase-traffic-to-a-website)

~~~
moron4hire
Had you up until Quora. I can't support their view of a closed web.

~~~
ScottWhigham
And this is why I hate pg's policy of not showing vote scores next to a post.
OP will never know how many of us upvoted your comment, thus he will likely
ignore your comments because you are just @moron4hire. Without the context
that comment scores provide, information like this is lost. If 500 people
upvoted you, yet only 2 upvoted his comment, that would be an important
signal/context IMO.

------
erichurkman
I hesitated clicking the giant neon "Download" button. Just the design,
wording, and prominence of it gave me an instant feeling: "When I click this,
they are going to make me 'sign up' and then spam me, and this 'free PDF' will
probably be useless sales crap." I was wrong, but it is amazing what a few
words can do.

~~~
jennita
Good feedback! We usually try to make all our stuff easy to get and don't put
people through a sign up form, but it's good to know that the crazy big button
looks a bit spammy. (I work at Moz. :)

------
DannyDover
Thanks for the feedback thus far (especially the media query inputs), let me
know if there is anything else you think should be updated/corrected!
(Context: I wrote the applicable post)

------
joeblau
Thanks for this. I'm just wrapping up a game and part of my marketing is going
to be via social media so those social media cards on my landing page will be
key!

